# Cross Country Videos



## Deleted 76843 (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte hier mal eine Gallerie für gute Cross Country Videos machen (welche ja ziemlich selten sind). Mein momentaner Favorit: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZsR1n-lGgc&feature=related"]YouTube- MONDIALI MOUNTAIN BIKE CANBERRA 2009 : FINAL XC CROSS COUNTRY WINNER NINO SCHURTER[/ame]

Zeigt das Glanzstück von Nino Schurter in Canberra 2009. Tolle Arbeit Nino (und natürlich auch Julien Absalon und Florian Vogel welcher Nino bei seinem Sieg geholfen hatte)

Mfg


----------



## RainerZufall (24. Januar 2010)

mega gail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (24. Januar 2010)

Das macht Laune!


----------



## i-love-cycling (24. Januar 2010)

nicht so schick gemacht das video aber trotzdem...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CstkuufTpnw"]YouTube- MAREMMA CUP UOMINI[/ame]


----------



## Domme02 (24. Januar 2010)

Geiles Thread und geiles Video billi_joe!!!
Ich hoffe, dass die CC nicht nur bei Rennen gemacht sein müssen. Ich habe ihr ein sehr schönes Video von Lapierre:

Tut mir Leid aber ich krieg das Video hier nicht eingebettet, deswegen nur der link: http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1010206/cecile-et-cedric-ravanel-x-country
(Kann mir jemand per PN schicken wie das geht?)


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2010)

Finde das zweite geiler, ist ja ne richtig schöne Schlammschlacht. Da bekommt man ja gleich selber Lust drauf 

mfG InoX


----------



## Domme02 (6. Februar 2010)

Saisonrückblick Nino Schurter: http://www.nsracing.ch/index.php?section=podcast&id=30&cid=

Größenteils eine sehr spannende Zusammenfassung von der WM in Canberra (ca. 14min!) + ein Rennen in der Schweiz.


----------



## Trailfrog (18. Februar 2010)

los los  brauch mehr stuff


----------



## Boris2401 (18. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb7k5QjmuDA&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Historischer Sieg von Lisi Osl in Schladming[/ame]

Ein klasse Video über den Weltcup-Gesamtsieg von Lisi Osl. 
Weis jemand, wie das Lied das ab dem Zieleinlauf läuft heist???


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZsR1n-lGgc&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- MONDIALI MOUNTAIN BIKE CANBERRA 2009 : FINAL XC CROSS COUNTRY WINNER NINO SCHURTER[/ame]

Und nochmal ein Video über die WM 09.


----------



## Baumarktbiker (21. Februar 2010)

Wie wär's denn mit etwas mehr Action:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-GiR0ztU9A"]YouTube- Downhill with XC-bike[/ame]


----------



## Dennis2901 (21. Februar 2010)

Einfach mal bei youtube Trek World Racing oder Multivan Merida Bike Team eingeben. Die beiden Teams produzieren ihre eigen WC Videos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. Februar 2010)

Downhill with xc Bike  lol.. der Typ rast da einfach nur runter.. oder habe ich die technischen Stellen übersehen?


----------



## zauberer# (23. Februar 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Downhill with xc Bike  lol..




es geht bergab, das wars auch schon


----------



## Bullet83 (24. Februar 2010)

*Very Nice da bekommt man wieder Lust aufs Biken...
*


----------



## Domme02 (24. März 2010)

Absa Cape Epic 2010:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-I601Re92A&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- 2010 Absa Cape Epic - Stage 2[/ame]
die Videos der anderen Etappen findet ihr hier:http://www.cape-epic.com/content.php?page_id=155&title=/Video_Gallery/


----------



## Flanschbob (29. März 2010)

das absteigen a la Lisi Osl ist ja genial. vor allem nach nem rennen noch so eine einlage zu bringen. sehr sympathisch.


----------



## ChristZero (1. April 2010)

gibts im internet auch regelmäßig livestreams vom worldcup? kenne das vom cyclocross, da wird während der saison jedes wochenende übertragen. vielleicht hat ja jemand den ein oder anderen link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bill Tür (1. April 2010)

ChristZero schrieb:


> gibts im internet auch regelmäßig livestreams vom worldcup? kenne das vom cyclocross, da wird während der saison jedes wochenende übertragen. vielleicht hat ja jemand den ein oder anderen link.


freecaster.tv bringt einiges.


----------



## ChristZero (1. April 2010)

vielen dank! genau sowas hab ich gesucht.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (7. April 2011)

Es gibt immer noch viel zu wenige gute XC/Marathon-Videos - deshalb grabe ich den Thread mal wieder aus 

Auch aus aktuellem Anlass: 
Gibt es eigentlich ein richtig gutes Video vom CapeEpic? (also nicht nur die täglichen Kurzvideos)
Denn allein von der Landschaft her sollte da ja einiges machbar sein...
Und optisch schön stauben sollte es in den Kurven da ja auch auf jeden Fall 

Der Krzysztof Rybarczyk zeigt mal was videomäßig alles machbar ist:
(auch wenn er es beim Schnitt manchmal echt übertreibt )
Hier noch eines von ihm auf Vimeo (schaut da auch mal in seinen channel):
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15288999"]VacansOleil Grand Prix MTB 2010 LANG TEAM - 18.09.2010 - U-23 & elite, final women race - Szczawno Zdroj (PL) on Vimeo[/ame]

Beim Bike Transalp ist die Landschaft natürlich viel schöner:





Kennt ihr noch mehr so schöne (Transalp-) Videos?


----------



## Jumpstumper (8. April 2011)

Geile Videos, tolle Strecken (sowas find ich hier bei mir nciht ansatweise), aber ich ertapp mich immer wieder dabei, dass ich zuerst auf die Gabel schaue, obs ne Lefty ist


----------



## sellyoursoul (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe das hier im Netz gefunden...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14810823"]http://vimeo.com/[/ame]


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Mai 2011)

Boah, da bekomme ich schon vom Zuschauen Schmerzen in den Beinen, harte Sportart...


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2011)

Ich hab hier was selbstgemachtes:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1Z_5WMd0S4"]YouTube        - E605 in Action und SSP fun[/nomedia]


----------



## M!ke (6. Mai 2011)

Geiles Video....

Mike


----------



## racingforlife (7. Mai 2011)

http://xc.trekworldracing.com/videos/#top


----------



## Medic-BHD (8. Mai 2011)

Sehr Geiles Video.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (8. Juni 2011)

War mit meiner Digicam zur Stelle, als Hermida den Worldclass Drop auf der Felge herunter gefahren kam...
War ein geiler Moment als die Leute so ausrasteten....



Funzt in HD =)


----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2011)




----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2011)




----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25396685"]Passion for racing, ROTWILD R2 goes South Africa on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Juni 2011)

schön gemacht, sieht man selten im CC bereich


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2011)

Next one


----------



## -JONAS- (23. Juni 2011)




----------



## Marc B (24. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25190001"]GRM 2011 - Chasing the Rainbow on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Juni 2011)

Hier ein Video von mir, dass ich in Betzdorf gedreht habe.

Ab dem nÃ¤chsten Lauf gibts dann endlich auchHD-QualitÃ¤t und nicht mehr nur Quicktime.....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-Jm_kq1woI"]YouTube        - âª2  Lauf Rheinland MTB Cup Betzdorf, 2011 06 12â¬â[/nomedia]

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (8. Juli 2011)

[f]dj0xMDE2NjUwJmM9MTAwNjk2NQ[/f]


----------



## Marc B (11. Juli 2011)

[f]dj0xMDE2NzE3JmM9MTAwNjk2Ng[/f]


----------



## Marc B (16. Juli 2011)




----------



## Marc B (19. Juli 2011)

[f]dj0xMDE2ODQ3JmM9MTAwMDAwNg[/f]


----------



## -JONAS- (19. Juli 2011)




----------



## Marc B (20. Juli 2011)

XC-Shredden mal anders 

[f]dj0xMDE2ODg4JmM9MTAwMDAwNg[/f]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Juli 2011)

-JONAS- schrieb:


>



Wenn ich Irinchen sehe und höre geht mit einfach das Herz auf!


----------



## Marc B (23. Juli 2011)




----------



## Marc B (28. Juli 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26983001"]First ride on the XCO Course with Jaroslav Kulhavy - MTB World Cup Nove Mesto 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Domme02 (28. Juli 2011)

nichts gegen offenburg aber auf jeden fall besser als Windham würd ich sagen....


----------



## Renn Maus (28. Juli 2011)

Hier ein kleines Video aus der Landesliga! 
3. Lauf SKS-NRW-Cup in Wetter, vor 1,5 Wochen.
*Bitte den Ton einschalten!*
Jetzt viel SpaÃ beim gucken:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fcrdDu9tko&feature=player_detailpage"]âª3. Lauf SKS-Cup 2011, Wetter.wmvâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## eiji (31. Juli 2011)

Michigan CC Racing

http://youtu.be/fdDhq1Z0Noo


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. August 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21034147"]<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/21034147?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0" width="400" height="225" frameborder="0"></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/21034147">BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage!</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/thisissheffield">This Is Sheffield</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27353084"]Olympic Mountain Bike test event - Men's Race on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Domme02 (14. August 2011)

trek world racing in pursuit mit den Flückigern aus Windham: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTwYsByvX3U&feature=player_embedded"]Trek World Racing In Pursuit: Top 10 In The USA      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Domme02 (18. August 2011)

Worldcup Nove Mesto

Specialized Factory Racing: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnhRliWeSnU&feature=player_embedded"]2011 World Cup - XC - Nove Mesto      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Multivan Merida Racing: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es_8vkdgfgc"]Multivan Merida Biking Team 2011: World NovÃ© Mesto, Czech Republic      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Anschauen lohnt sich! 2 super Videos von einem noch besseren Weltcup!


----------



## -JONAS- (26. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -JONAS- (26. August 2011)




----------



## -JONAS- (27. August 2011)




----------



## -JONAS- (27. August 2011)




----------



## Marc B (29. August 2011)




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

@Marc B: Au ja!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2011)

klasse video!


----------



## kettenteufel (7. September 2011)

heiße
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPSI_O1M4NI&feature=player_embedded"]Cyclepassion 2012 - Hanna Klein - Film 2 of 6      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (7. September 2011)

Schönes Duell bei den Damen und gute Bilder von der WM


----------



## Marc B (12. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -JONAS- (12. September 2011)




----------



## -JONAS- (12. September 2011)




----------



## Domme02 (16. September 2011)

*MOMENTUM* (Centurion Bikes)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28145728"]MOMENTUM - a film by hardattack on Vimeo[/ame]

sehr professionell gemacht!


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14085668"]XCO DM 2010 Focus City BAD SALZDETFURTH racing on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (26. September 2011)




----------



## Jetpilot (26. September 2011)

bei 00:18 geht schon richtung loose. 

Sehr schöne videos hier letzer zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbitobbi (26. September 2011)

sehr schönes Video aus Bad Salzdethfurth 


und ich ärgere mich mal wieder, das ich mir die knappen 2 Std. Anfahrt nicht angetan habe....


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2011)

2 stunden ...
das fahre ich fast jedes wochenende!

hoffentlich klappt es nächstes jahr mit badse.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. September 2011)

2 Stunden .... köstlich!


----------



## Marc B (30. September 2011)

Etwas dramatischer


----------



## Schulle (11. Oktober 2011)

gerade gesehen, hammer.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDxGJ6lW7ws&feature=related"]Videospremium.net - El ciclista de MB Evan Van der Spuy derribado por un antilope en Africa      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Mal ne Frage, wie bindet Ihr Videos mit ein (ich meine ohne Verlinkung).


----------



## Domme02 (11. Oktober 2011)

@schulle: 
so geht`s:


>


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2011)

mal bewegte bilder 




erstmal "nur" 720p. die vollen 1080p lade ich vllt heute abend hoch 
da dies mein erstes video ist bin ich fuer tips und anregungen offen (per pm).
ach ja... musik gibts keine, da die gema motzt :/


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2011)

noch eins


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (6. November 2011)

Du fährst ganz schön heftige Wege mit deinem 29er 

Video-Tipps:
Vllt die Cam an den Helm machen- dann wackelts wahrschnl weniger.
Mit schönerem Licht siehts sicher auch noch mal besser aus.
Paar nicht-Helmcam Aufnahmen bringen Abwechslung aber is halt etwas aufwendiger.
Landschaftsaufnahmen oder auch bissl von der An- und Auffahrt kommt sicher auch nicht schlecht.
Und mehr schneiden so "Best-Of"-mäßig bringt auch Abwechslung - dauert aber halt auch wieder...
Den schwarzen Rahmen ums video solltest du auch noch irgendwie wegkriegen.
Und Musik wäre auch nicht schlecht...

Ach und nochwas:


> *Youtube Videos im Forum einbinden:*   [yt= ][/yt ]
> [yt=beliebigerName]videoid[/yt ]    (ohne Leerzeichen in letzter Klammer!!!)
> 
> Die VideoID steht im Link am Schluss nach dem "v=", zum Beispiel:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*k6ARX-4AG0g*&feature=related


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2011)

tolles video!

für mich zählt sowas zum normalen mountainbiken.
wer dort unbedingt ein fully braucht, sollte mal dringend an seiner technik arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. November 2011)

...mich hätten die vielen Leute tierisch genervt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2011)

Richtig, das ist mtb fahren  
Das wanderer slalom fahren, ist wie ueberholen beim xc, oder das slalomfahren bei der lang/mittel/kurz zusammen fuehrung bei marathons 

Helm mount hab ich auch. Muss ich mal zusammen schneiden. Aber ich brauch erst ne gescheite software. Der rahmen kommt vom doofen moviemaker.

Musik ist net, bedankt euch bei der gema 

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## schnezler (7. November 2011)

Einfach die besten beiden Trails im Schwarzwald! Bin selber schon beide gefahren

Aber von so einer Hausrunde kann man leider nur Träumen...


----------



## Someone84 (7. November 2011)

Joa, nachdem ich es am Samstag aufgrund zweier Platten nicht mehr auf den Kandel bzw. Präs-Thoma-Weg geschafft hab, konnte ichs wenigstens anschauen  
dankschee
Schauinsland-Rappeneck-Pfeifferberg-Kappel gäbe sicherlich auch ein schönes Filmchen


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2011)

ja, waldkirch ist schon deluxe 
ich hab mir auch ein loch in bauch gefreut, als ich nach dem studium die heimat nicht verlassen musste


----------



## -JONAS- (9. November 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31738981"]Die Dokumentation! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## powderJO (10. November 2011)

was bad salzdetfurth da auf die beine stellt ist super.


----------



## Marc B (3. Dezember 2011)

XC-Indoor aus den 90ern auf einer MX-Strecke (autsch ):


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Dezember 2011)

...absolut geil, was da in Bad Salzdetfurth abgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## general-easy (7. Dezember 2011)

Hier nen kleiner Film komplett mit einer GoPro Helmkamera gefilmt.

Tour ging größtenteils über den Höhenflug Wanderweg von Korbach über Willingen und Winterberg ins tiefste Sauerland. 

Saisonabschluss Flyinglegs.de:

HD-Version: www.vimeo.com/32844910

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32844910"]Höhenflug XXL[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (11. Dezember 2011)

Was aus den UK: http://bcove.me/0bbqmoc1


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2011)

macht lust auf pumptrack fahren.. aber der server ist sooo kack lahm!


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Dezember 2011)

nicht verkehrt am fahren die jungs...


----------



## Marc B (24. Dezember 2011)

Interessanter Beitrag aus der Schweiz über 26 vs 29  Zoll:

*http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=5cb07daf-5c5e-4334-a710-0faaa89855e1*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33923167"]Team highlights 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef89 (24. Januar 2012)

*UCI MTB XCO World Championships 2011 - Men REPLAY*



http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1016783/uci-mtb-xco-world-championships-2011-men-replay


----------



## baloo (17. Februar 2012)

Stef89 schrieb:


> *UCI MTB XCO World Championships 2011 - Men REPLAY*
> 
> 
> 
> http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1016783/uci-mtb-xco-world-championships-2011-men-replay



Kennst du auch einen Link, wo man sich den Stream downloaden kann?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Februar 2012)

freecaster evtl.


----------



## baloo (17. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> freecaster evtl.



Nö, geht leider nicht.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (17. Februar 2012)




----------



## volki3 (27. Februar 2012)

Damit es hier mal weiter geht.... 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12020574"]VTT St Raphael 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12485256"]JELENIA GÃRA TROPHY - CITY SPRINT on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12485714"]JELENIA GÃRA TROPHY - MAJA MTB RACE on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12840994"]BESKIDY MTB TROPHY 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Renn Maus (27. Februar 2012)

Richtig coole Videos volki3.
Danke!!!


----------



## Domme02 (28. Februar 2012)

*Mountainbikerin Sabine Spitz auf dem Weg nach London*

-> http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=9654936

Vorbildlich wie Sabine Spitz versucht den MTB Sport mal in die Medien zu rücken. Deswegen schön weitersagen, damit das Video klicks bekommt und ARD weiß, das es viele interessierte Biker gibt


----------



## Marc B (5. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37807513"]KusTV #4 New Zealand on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## TiJoe (5. März 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Interessanter Beitrag aus der Schweiz über 26 vs 29  Zoll:
> 
> *http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=5cb07daf-5c5e-4334-a710-0faaa89855e1*
> 
> ...



Finde ich auch sehr interessant! 

Gibt es denn schon die Auswertung? Ich finde bislang keine...

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (11. März 2012)

kurzes Video vom Weltcup Testevent in Südafrika:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb1i_vROySI"]Momentum Health XCO Internationals Cascades Day 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## -JONAS- (11. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkbtuAZ60to&list=UUhwnRsUket12tSDS9LSGmEw&index=2&feature=plpp_video"]Momentum Health XCO Internationals : Cascades MTB Park : Day 2 : Pro Elite Men      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## -JONAS- (12. März 2012)

eins von Cannondale Factory Racing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wNw7FnyXYVo

und dann hier der Kanal von Lexware-Racing, die Videos sind echt lustig und das von der Strecke ist echt heftig :

http://www.youtube.com/user/lexwareracingteam


----------



## InoX (13. März 2012)

Die Videos vom Lexware Racing Team sind ja mal sehr unterhaltsam. Da bekommt man richtig  Lust auf nen guten Roadtrip mit Freunden.


----------



## internetsurfer (14. März 2012)

Habe einen Kodak ZX3 sowie eine Canon T2i und schneide das Material mit Imovie. Habe hier jetzt etliche Stunden HD Material aus dem Bereich Cross Country und Touren. Wie kann ich daraus einen ansehnlichen Film zusammenzimmern?

Hier mal einer kleiner Zusammenschnitt von meiner letzten Tour.[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4syQGA27-4&hd=1"]Hohe Mark MTB Tour      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## InoX (15. März 2012)

Es gibt was neues von den Lexware-Jungs. Leider nicht nur gutes.


----------



## Benji (15. März 2012)

die strecke hat es in sich. gute besserung an den kollegen.

b


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2012)




----------



## Jetpilot (16. März 2012)

ist das in finale ligure? Und der junge sieht auf seinem 29er noch ziemlich agil aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (18. März 2012)

Der World Cup von gestern zum Anschauen, falls man es verpasst hat:

*http://live.redbull.tv/events/33/ucistop1-xc2/*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Renn Maus (18. März 2012)

Das waren zwei wirklich tolle Rennen mit ner super Übertragung von Red Bull.
Man merkt zum Vorjahr riesiege Verbesserungen:
Zwischeninterviews, Replays von kritischen Situationen, Zwischenzeiten und Abstände an mehreren Stellen der Strecke und eine sehr gute Qualität.
Auf dem Fernseher war das wie ne normale Sportübertragung im TV!
Ich liebe jetzt schon den WC 2012!!!!
Danke Red Bull!


----------



## Philipp666 (18. März 2012)

Übertragung geht bei mir nicht ! Mach ich was falsch ......


----------



## Corporation (18. März 2012)

Rennen ist ja auch schon Geschichte.... 

Schon Team Videos zum Worldcup erschienen?


----------



## Marc B (19. März 2012)

Highlight-Video XCO Men vom Samstag:

*http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite...co-men-pietermaritzburg-video-021243180077458*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Philipp666 (19. März 2012)

Danke, geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. März 2012)

Die Strecke vom nächsten World Cup:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36307101"]Houffalize World Cup XCO Track 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

das sieht total hyperaktiv aus. die treten so schnell und sind so langsam. Die Strecke sind spaßig aus aber nicht nach Weltcupstrecke. Ist sie das wirklich? Teile davon könnte ich mir allerdings schon vorstellen.


----------



## Jetpilot (21. März 2012)

ich glaube, die spulen schnell vor... Strecke trotzdem schön.


----------



## cd-surfer (23. März 2012)

Sieht aus wie bei uns aufm Truppenübungsplatz!Ne richtig klassische XC-Runde.Scheint auch ordentlich HM zuhaben.Bin sehr auf die Übertragung gespannt!


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2012)

Nicht nur die DH-Fraktion produziert schöne Teamvideos von den Worldcups!






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Domme02 (24. März 2012)

Wie gewohnt ein echtes Hammer-Video von merida!! 

Specialized vom Weltcup Auftakt: http://iamspecialized.com/xc-mtb/video/2012-xc-world-cup-1---pietermaritzburg


----------



## Jetpilot (24. März 2012)

Die strecke hatte ja auch einiges zu bieten


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2012)

Übersicht Highlights PMB:

*http://www.rockyroads.net/en/compon...rmaritzburg-mountain-bike-world-cup-2012.html*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## -JONAS- (31. März 2012)

Treks Video über PMB:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HpCSmnb6e1M

Specializeds Videos über die Cape-Epic:

http://www.youtube.com/user/specialized411?ob=0


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2012)

Von Red Bull die Highlights aus PMB (empfohlen von Schurter ):

*http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite...termaritzburg-xco-recap-video-021243187300281*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. April 2012)

Ein XC-Team auf dem Pumptrack und hinter dem Mikro:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40001981"]Team 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (12. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40142223"]GHOST Factory Racing Team â Mona Eiberweiser im Video-Portrait on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Corporation (12. April 2012)

Immer wieder aufs neue sehr interessant.
https://vimeo.com/behindthebarriers
Jeremy Powers, ein Cyclocross Profi aus den USA, nimmt einen mit in den Rennalltag.


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2012)

Heute Abend live der XC-Eliminator aus Houffalize:

*http://live.redbull.tv/events/37/uci-mtb-world-cup-houffalize-belgium-cross-country-eliminator/*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2012)

Juhu 

*http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite...up-2012-houffalize-xco-teaser-021243192458410*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2012)

Auch sehenswert:

*http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/holy-shit-video/1331574443723/uci-pmb-xco-phantom*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## unocz (13. April 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auch sehenswert:
> 
> *http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/holy-shit-video/1331574443723/uci-pmb-xco-phantom*
> 
> ...




definitiv !


----------



## Marc B (14. April 2012)

Replay des XCE-Rennens von gestern:

*http://live.redbull.tv/events/37/uci-mtb-world-cup-houffalize-belgium-cross-country-eliminator/*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Toolkid (14. April 2012)

Brian Lopes scheint der einzige Fahrer zu sein, der seine Sattelstütze nicht bis zum Anschlag rausgezogen hat (wofür auch?) und eine ordentliche Kurventechnik aufweist. Von seinem starken Antritt mal abgesehen, arbeitet er deutlich anders mit seinem Rad. Insofern ein verdienter und überragender Sieger.

Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz, warum einige Fahrer eine Brille am Helm oder einen Flaschenhalter spazieren fahren. Wenn das Zeug nicht genutzt wird, warum "schleppen" die das dann mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (14. April 2012)

@Toolkid:
Möglichkeit 1: Die Sponsoren bestehen drauf das Zeug zu zeigen.

Möglichkeit 2: Die Pros haben verstanden, dass 30g Flaschenhalter nicht rennentscheidend sind, sonder der Sieger das mit Fahrtechnik und Bums in den Beinen für sich entscheidet.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (14. April 2012)

Der Lopes hatte doch sogar ne Variostütze
Aber ich glaub die hatte er trotzdem selbst am Start weiter unten als einige andere Fahrer.


----------



## SilverWolf (14. April 2012)

"Möglichkeit 2: Die Pros haben verstanden, dass 30g Flaschenhalter nicht  rennentscheidend sind, sonder der Sieger das mit Fahrtechnik und Bums in  den Beinen für sich entscheidet."

War  das  nicht  immer  so ?


----------



## Renn Maus (15. April 2012)

@SilverWolf:

Meine Formulierung bezog sich eher auf den Vergleich mit manchem nicht-Profi, der vielleicht anderer Meinung sein könnte.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Ich fand's eigenartig, dass so viele mit 29ern und dann teilweise auch noch vollgefedert unterwegs waren.

Die entscheidenden Abschnitte waren ja die heftigen Uphills.

...und beim Beschleunigen vom Start weg dürften die großen Räder auch etwas träger sein.


Der Lopes ist doch auch 26er gefahren... 

(dazu kommt ja noch, dass er ja auch ein ganz anderer Typ Fahrer ist)


Bei Annie Last weis ich es nicht mehr...


----------



## Laktathunter (15. April 2012)

> Ich fand's eigenartig, dass so viele mit 29ern und dann teilweise auch noch vollgefedert unterwegs waren.


 
Da im Gegensatz zum Straßenradsport die Sponsoren eines Teams gleichzeitig auch die Materialsponsoren sind, wird halt das gefahren, was man momentan marketingtechnisch Verkauft werden will. Alle _nicht_ bewiesennen Vorteile/Nachteile wie mehr Grip, vorteile für große Fahrer, schlechtere Beschleunigung, Trägheit in technisschen Passagen sind da unrelevant. Der Markt ist satt an 26er Hardtails und Fullys, deshalb ist das 29er Bike nun die Spitze der Evolutionsgeschichte.............bis uns dann die Bikeschmieden in 10 Jahren wieder erzählen, dass ein 29er mit nem Stahlrahmen wesentlich besser funktioniert wie mit Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Gut, aber ist es denn nicht auch im Interesse der Sponsoren, dass deren Fahrer eine möglichst gute Platzierung erreichen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2012)

29er hater ganz klar  

Jeder soll es selber mal testen und dann fahren, was er will... Darum wird bei treck/specci/cDale auch so gerne bunt 29/26/hardtail/fully gemischt.

Ich mag mein treckingrad und der einzige grund fuer MICH kinderrad zu fahren, waere mehr als 150mm federweg...
Aber lasst doch jeden fahren, was er will, ohne die marketing industrie wieder auf dem plan zu holen!
(ich hab zb gewechselt, als alle hersteller in D 29er noch fuer ne seifenblase hielten )

Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laktathunter (15. April 2012)

Sicherlich, nur wenn 90% auf 29er Bikes unetrwegs sind sind ja die Kräfte wieder Geichgesetzt udn keiner hat den bekanntlichen Vorteil/Nachteil. Außer der Gewinner der 26er gefahren ist


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Sicherlich, nur wenn 90% auf 29er Bikes unetrwegs sind sind ja die Kräfte wieder Geichgesetzt udn keiner hat den bekanntlichen Vorteil/Nachteil.*Außer der Gewinner der 26er gefahren ist*



Eben


----------



## Laktathunter (15. April 2012)

Aber bevor es jetzt wieder in eine Diskussion im falschen Thread ausartet. Ich bin offen für technische Entwicklungen und spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mein 26er dutch ein 29er zu ergänzen. Trotzdem hinterfrage ich die Dinge kritisch und lasse mich nicht von der Bikeindustrie vereppeln. Manche fahren Fullys, manche Stahrahmen, manche Singelspeed und das ist gut so. Denn genau das macht die abwechslungsreiche Bikeszene aus


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. April 2012)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Sicherlich, nur wenn 90% auf 29er Bikes unetrwegs sind sind ja die Kräfte wieder Geichgesetzt udn keiner hat den bekanntlichen Vorteil/Nachteil. Außer der Gewinner der 26er gefahren ist



Was soll man dazu sagen....


Fomeracer schrieb:


> Aber bevor es jetzt wieder in eine Diskussion  im falschen Thread ausartet. Ich bin offen für technische Entwicklungen  und spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mein 26er dutch ein 29er zu ergänzen.  Trotzdem hinterfrage ich die Dinge kritisch und lasse mich nicht von der  Bikeindustrie vereppeln. Manche fahren Fullys, manche Stahrahmen,  manche Singelspeed und das ist gut so. Denn genau das macht die  abwechslungsreiche Bikeszene aus



Sehe ich/denke genauso...

Hier der Link für Houffalize, damits hier wieder mit Videos weitergeht... Um 11.20 Uhr gehts los mit den Damen.
http://live.redbull.tv/


----------



## Laktathunter (15. April 2012)

Freu mich auf den Stream............................

und btw das letzte Weltcuprennen wurde von Nino Schurter auf 27,5 Zoll (650B) Laufrädern gewonnen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2012)

Ich kann mir nur spaeter die wiederholung anschauen,... Bin selber racen.

Zu 29:26 nochmal: ich sag net, das 29er schneller sind. Die phzsick mit masse, leistung und sooo gilt auch da noch. Aber mir macht es mehr spass, weil es besser zu meinem fahrstil passt. 

Und das lopez auf nem 26er gewinnt ist klar,... Irgenwie sah der bock stark nach 4cross teil aus 

Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Aber bevor es jetzt wieder in eine Diskussion im falschen Thread ausartet.*Ich bin offen für technische Entwicklungen und spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mein 26er dutch ein 29er zu ergänzen. Trotzdem hinterfrage ich die Dinge kritisch und lasse mich nicht von der Bikeindustrie vereppeln.* Manche fahren Fullys, manche Stahrahmen, manche Singelspeed und das ist gut so. Denn genau das macht die abwechslungsreiche Bikeszene aus



Me 2 


Ich wollte auch keine Grundsatzdebatte über 26/27,5/29er eröffnen.


Ich bin gespannt, wie es in der Bikebranche weitergeht... 


Schluss mit OT und weiter mit vielen tollen Videos! 


http://live.redbull.tv/events/38/uci-houffalize-xco-women/


----------



## Laktathunter (15. April 2012)

WTF die Strecke hats in sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40454781"]Irina Kalentieva beim XCO World Cup in Houffalize 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (17. April 2012)




----------



## Marc B (17. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40514461"]Topeak-Ergon Racing Team beim XCO World Cup 2012 in Houffalize. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (19. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40641565"]GHOST Factory Racing Team â Lisi Osl im Video-Portrait on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## -JONAS- (19. April 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dydu8_2LoKw"]2012 XC World Cup 1 - Houffalize      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Luke.HdR (19. April 2012)

Informatives Video, unspektakulär. Aber jetzt weiß man endlich, was mit Kulhavy loswar.


----------



## -JONAS- (20. April 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rmJVIfTZdg"]Multivan Merida Biking Team 2012: World Cup Houffalize      - YouTube[/nomedia]



[ame="http://vimeo.com/40683259"]MTB World Cup impressions  Houffalize 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (23. April 2012)

Hier ist der Sprintkurs nicht so steil wie in Houffalize gewesen:


----------



## Marc B (23. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. April 2012)

Laut dem Titel ein Cross Country Video 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40560345"]Simmons and Vanderham Ride "Cross Country" on Element on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Athabaske (27. April 2012)

...sind eben Rockies


----------



## Marc B (27. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41062716"]GHOST Factory Racing Team â Katrin Leumann im Video-Portrait on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## -JONAS- (28. April 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOsN_rgCiUU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Marc B (30. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37137368"]La BressBreizh on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (30. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41026764"]How It Was Won on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Mai 2012)




----------



## Marc B (6. Mai 2012)

Preview für's nächste WE:

*http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574497231/cross-country-ready-for-early-wake-up-call*


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2012)

Also diesem XCE Format kann ich nichts abgewinnen


----------



## Domme02 (7. Mai 2012)

Kommt auf die Strecke an.

Houffalize: hat gezeigt, dass Höhenmeter bei einem XCE rennen falsch sind. alles wurde am 1. "Berg" entschieden
Solothurn: langweilige Strecke, wenig Kurven

anders war da Münsingen:
- Simon Stiebjahn kommt in der letzten Kurve vom letzten Platz auf 1! Action pur!
- in bad salzdetfurth hats mir letztes jahr auch ganz gut gefallen. Da ist das Sprint rennen nach den Hobbyrennen und man hat die möglichkeit die Profis auch samstags zu sehen. Außerdem war es ein sehr verwinkelter Kurs. Fumic legte sich auf der Treppe auf den Arsch und Sabine Spitz brach sich den Ellenbogen.

Bin mal auf Nove Mesto gespannt. Tom Wickles (Ghost factory) lobte den XCE Kurs...


----------



## Marc B (7. Mai 2012)

Da schließe ich mich an, bin auch auf Nova Mesto gespannt. Cool, dass Red Bull die Rennen überträgt


----------



## Marc B (9. Mai 2012)

Crashes aus Houffalize:

*http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574509462/high-five-show-the-best-crashes-from-xce*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (10. Mai 2012)




----------



## Marc B (10. Mai 2012)

Auf der im Vorjahr viel gelobten Strecke in Nova Mesto sprinten morgen ab 13:50 Uhr u.a. auch Manu Fumic & Co. um Punkte bei den rasanten XC-Eliminator Rennläufen! 

Live auf Red Bull TV: *http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/events/1326300800179/uci-mountain-bike-world-cup-nove-mesto-na-morave*

_Das ganze Programm in Nove Mesto_:

*Freitag, 11. Mai*

13 Uhr Eliminator Sprint-Weltcup Qualifikation

14 Uhr Eliminator Sprint-Weltcup Finale (Damen/Herren), live auf redbull.com/bike

*Samstag, 12. Mai*

11.15 Uhr Cross-Country U23 Damen

11.16 Uhr Cross-Country Juniorinnen

13.30 Uhr Cross-Country Junioren

15.30 Uhr Cross-Country U23 Herren

*Sonntag 13. Mai*

10.10 Uhr Cross-Country Damen, live auf redbull.com/bike

14.10 Uhr Cross-Country Herren, live auf redbull.com/bike


----------



## Marc B (12. Mai 2012)




----------



## Marc B (16. Mai 2012)

Die Strecke in La Bresse:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2012)

Schöne strecke, und weniger passagen, zum ausruhen, als in Nove Mesto...wird spannend


----------



## Domme02 (16. Mai 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Strecke in La Bresse:



Hübsch und vorallem sehr, sehr natürlich. Das ist im Weltcup ja selten geworden. Freue mich auf die Übertragung!



Specialized Factory Racing Nove Mesto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d5awyIT4P_c


----------



## Laktathunter (17. Mai 2012)

Fast etwas zu eng 
für ein großes Starterfeld.


----------



## -JONAS- (18. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7jZ1-6C2KU&feature=plcp"]On board with Cannondale Factory Racing Team - World Cup 2012 - Round 3      - YouTube[/nomedia]





[ame="http://vimeo.com/42322807"]Marco Aurelio Fontana - Cannondale Factory Racing || Nove MEsto Na Morave !! The Bike on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## unocz (18. Mai 2012)

was und für was ist denn das spray bei minute 3:20 ???


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7jZ1-6C2KU&feature=plcp"]On board with Cannondale Factory Racing Team - World Cup 2012 - Round 3      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Spaltinho (18. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Liveübertragungen durch Redbull wirklich super. Sowohl die XCO, als auch die XCE Rennen sind super gefilmt und kommentiert.


----------



## Laktathunter (19. Mai 2012)

Finde ich auch, Eurosport schafft es bis heute nicht ein MTB Rennen vernünftig zu übertragen.


----------



## -JONAS- (19. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLYcM8X9Yw8&list=UUsE16QLH6iOcKQqzcpMW24g&index=2&feature=plcp"]Manuel Fumic - La Bresse      - YouTube[/nomedia]



weitere Interviews gibt's hier:
http://www.youtube.com/user/RockyRoadsnetwork


----------



## -JONAS- (19. Mai 2012)

achja, und diese Videos gibts auch noch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkXY4L8ud28&list=UUAgQLYs_SM2JuhLpAT0bA0w&index=1&feature=plcp"]Multivan Merida Biking Team 2012: World Cup Nove Mesto      - YouTube[/nomedia]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BCW4--vsWZo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2012)

Zum warmgucken Fumic aus Labresse:

*http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574558719/video-xco-ups-and-downs-with-fumic*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## baloo (22. Mai 2012)

Ninos Olympia Vorbereitung


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2012)

Schön mal zusehen, wie er sich vorbereitet
Der Aufwand ist ja wahnsinn


----------



## -JONAS- (27. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBmy7kL7TRE&list=UUAgQLYs_SM2JuhLpAT0bA0w&index=1&feature=plcp"]Multivan Merida Biking Team 2012: World Cup La Bresse      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSweLFVYd8M&list=UUcrBtxD8xy2cxeXM7f-xihA&index=6&feature=plcp"]2012 XC World Cup 4 - La Bresse      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## -JONAS- (29. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6pZD6T5dKk&list=UUptiDcsGqWq3SPmhwhQPmCA&index=1&feature=plcp"]Trek World Racing XC || La Bresse 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (4. Juni 2012)

Training für ein Etappenrennen schön in Szene gesetzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (4. Juni 2012)

cool!


----------



## Benji (5. Juni 2012)

baloo schrieb:


> Ninos Olympia Vorbereitung



der wills aber auch wissen, der typ. das mit der operierten nase klingt aber schon fast nach "..... cheaten" 

b


----------



## Marc B (6. Juni 2012)




----------



## Marc B (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2012)

Autsch:

*http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574777832/high-five-show-the-best-crashes-from-xco-3-4*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2012)

Zwei schöne Videos aus Mt. Sainte Anne:

XCO Men Best scenes: *http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/holy...st-moments-from-men-s-xco-at-mont-sainte-anne*

XCO Women Best scenes: *http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/holy...63/xco-women-highlights-from-mont-sainte-anne*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (29. Juni 2012)




----------



## -JONAS- (29. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7OJcPHAvwY&list=UUcrBtxD8xy2cxeXM7f-xihA&index=3&feature=plcp"]2012 XC World Cup 5 - Mont Sainte Anne      - YouTube[/nomedia]



http://www.race.x4biker.com/vierter-lauf-biehler-mdc-xc-mertendorf.html


----------



## Marc B (30. Juni 2012)

Fontana aus Windham:

*http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/holy-shit-video/1331574833083/xco-windham-2012-track-explanation*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0WLFvlpTZ8&feature=channel&list=UL"]MTB DM Strecke Bad-Saeckingen 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

hier das video von der ersten strecken bebummelung. die bontrager 29-1 in 2zoll sind direkt gegen roro/rara getauscht wurden, damit ging es dann um welten besser 

war aber eine sehr spassige strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (10. Juli 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> MTB DM Strecke Bad-Saeckingen 2012      - YouTube
> 
> hier das video von der ersten strecken bebummelung. die bontrager 29-1 in 2zoll sind direkt gegen roro/rara getauscht wurden, damit ging es dann um welten besser
> 
> war aber eine sehr spassige strecke!



Danach sieht es aus, ja! Danke für das Video


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2012)

immer gerne. naechste woche gibt es dann wohl das video der xc strecke in freiburg.


----------



## Marc B (16. Juli 2012)




----------



## fee (25. Juli 2012)

Heavy24 2012 (hoffe 24h Rennen gehören auch zu XC)






Hier auch nochmal der HD-Link: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHyV8XFO2H8&hd=1"]6. Heavy 24 Chemnitz Rabenstein - 24h MTB Rennen 2012 (HD) Heavy24      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Redrocky (28. Juli 2012)

Kevin Van Hoovels nachdem er den Sprint um den belgischen Meistertitel verloren hat.

http://reviews.mtbr.com/video-mountain-biker-loses-sprint-and-cries-like-a-baby


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2012)

hier das video der xc strecke in freiburg
youtube: freiburg taelercup


----------



## Marc B (4. August 2012)




----------



## unocz (4. August 2012)

ich seh nur ein schwarzes rechteck :/


----------



## Redrocky (4. August 2012)

Mag auch so einen Bieröffner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. August 2012)




----------



## Marc B (17. August 2012)




----------



## Marc B (14. September 2012)




----------



## Marc B (14. September 2012)




----------



## seitenlinie (16. September 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


>



was ist das bei 2:55min für ein Kettenwachs??


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2012)

sollte das von squirtlube sein.

http://squirtlube.de/


benutze ich auch, und finde es richtig gut.
die kette muss vor der ersten anwendung nur richtig sauber und trocken sein, sonst wirds nur ein herrliches geschmiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. November 2012)

Autsch, da sind aber zwei Hobby-Racer aneinander geraten, bitte nicht nachmachen:

*http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=19a_1351614924*

Peace 
Marc


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Marc B (19. Dezember 2012)

Top-5-XC Crashes:

*http://bcove.me/1lo2uv4s*


----------



## Junior97 (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja ob das die Top5 waren... habe da schlimmeres in Errinerung


----------



## Marc B (19. Dezember 2012)

I like it:


----------



## Marc B (20. Dezember 2012)

London u. Saalfelden aus Schurters Sicht:


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2012)

hammer video


----------



## baloo (21. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hammer video




das Olympia Rennen war einfach absolute Weltklasse, was im Video super rüber kommt.
nur leider (für uns Schweizer) der falsche Sieger


----------



## baloo (17. April 2013)

Eindrückliche Cape Epic Reportage auf ZDF

Hier gehts zum Bericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (17. April 2013)

baloo schrieb:


> Eindrückliche Cape Epic Reportage auf ZDF
> 
> Hier gehts zum Bericht.



Uhhh Danke!


----------



## Athabaske (17. April 2013)

...sehr reißerisch - schade. 

Aber immerhin schafft es MTB auch mal ins TV, die Adelung eines Sports?

Über das Bundesligarennen und den Marathon on Münsingen kam tatsächlich im SWR3 auch jeweils ein kleiner Bericht...


----------



## Marc B (21. April 2013)




----------



## F4B1 (3. Mai 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...sehr reißerisch - schade.


Einerseits hätte man das ganze natürlich dokumentarischer gestalten können. Andererseits: Wie soll eine Dokumentation denn dann aussehen? Zahlen kann ich im Netz nachlesen, das ne Kette ohne Öl reißen kann weiss ich auch selbst. Ansonsten könnte man noch erwähnen, dass der Arsch, wenn es bergab geht, hinter den Sattel gehört. Wär doch schlicht langweilig.
So taugts, wie auch Höllentour für Straßenfahrer, zumindest als Motivation oder um jemanden neugierig zu machen.


----------



## Athabaske (3. Mai 2013)

...der einzige Arsch, der nach hinten gehört, ist der Arsch der vor einem fährt!

Lass uns das mal ausgiebig an geeigneter Stelle diskutieren...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2013)

video vom abfahren der strecke in hausach... keine angst im rennen war ich schneller 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7CmVE1kZS4&feature=em-upload_owner"]Schwarzwald Taelercup Hausach XC Downhill - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## -JONAS- (22. Mai 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9rRLZiaQQg"]MULTIVAN MERIDA BIKING TEAM: 1st World Cup 2013 - Albstadt - Germany - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## baloo (30. Mai 2013)

XCO Weltcup Nove Mesto 2013 - Teamfilmchen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFkIqFz33DM"]MULTIVAN MERIDA BIKING TEAM: 2nd World Cup 2013 - Nove Mesto - Czech Republic - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oiw6BgMCu0"]Specialized Racing: 2013 World Cup XC2 - Nove Mesto - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Mierza (19. Juni 2013)

Morgen beginnen die Wettkämpfe bei den Europameisterschaften in Bern.
20.06., 19h00 Team Relay Final
 21.06., 19h00 Eliminator Final
 23.06., 08h30 U23 Men Final
 23.06., 11h00 Elite Women Final
 23.06., 14h00 Elite Men Final


Hier geht's zum Livestream: http://mtb.westside.ch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. Juli 2013)




----------



## na!To (22. Juli 2013)

gestern mal wieder die GoPro dabei gehabt. Ein Teil führt über die ehemalige XC Strecke in Offenburg

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29985/fhd?qc=hd


----------



## Marc B (31. Juli 2013)




----------



## BumbaBumba (3. August 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


>


weiß wer, wie das das Lied heißt?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja3rh9OChhk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Renn Maus (24. September 2013)

Hi,

ein kleines Video vom WC-Finale in Norwegen.
Presentet by CFR:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/Murg8zQ4xAQ?list=UUMMyLn7sQJtlvvW1jgXz3RA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enterado (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht ob es hier richtig gepostet ist, aber supergeiler Ritt ist es schon.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=249937275160382


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2013)

ist das das neue cross country?


----------



## F4B1 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ach, nur etwas weit voraus gedacht. In ein paar Jahren ist das New School.


----------



## Philipp666 (17. Oktober 2013)

Enterado schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiß nicht ob es hier richtig gepostet ist, aber supergeiler Ritt ist es schon.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=249937275160382


 

Es soll Menschen geben die nicht bei facebook sind ......


----------



## Athabaske (17. Oktober 2013)

...und?


----------



## Philipp666 (17. Oktober 2013)

Die können das Video nicht anschauen


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Oktober 2013)

Philipp666 schrieb:


> Es soll Menschen geben die nicht bei facebook sind ......



Es gibt sich Leute ohne Internet,... Sollen wir denen VHS schicken?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Athabaske (17. Oktober 2013)

...eine Tragödie!


----------



## Philipp666 (17. Oktober 2013)

Adresse schick ich per PM ..... 
Aber woher zum Teufel kommen die ohne Internet 
Zu diesem Link ?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube du verstehst, was ich meine... Der nächste motz, er kommt nicht auf youtube,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp666 (17. Oktober 2013)

Jup verstanden ... You Tube habe ich ð


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Januar 2014)

vorfreude!


----------



## 12die4 (15. Januar 2014)

Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder startet der XCO dieses Jahr viel früher? Albstadt war 2013 ja das allererste Rennen und das war am 19. Mai. Diesmal startet es ja schon am 10. April. Weiß jemand warum?


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Januar 2014)

@ nopain: 
So ein Käse... Facebook interessiert mich einen Dreck. 

Fänd das scho besser, wenn man im Forum Videos so postet, dass sie jeder anschauen kann! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmar schrauth (6. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> vorfreude!



Geil, macht Lust


----------



## swift daddy (28. Februar 2014)

Mal was etwas Anderes, Julie Bresset bei der Saison-Vorbereitung in der Bretagne ...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2014)




----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2014)




----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2014)

Wäre ja doch ziemlich harte Konkurrenz gewesen. Gesund war ich aber noch nicht zu 100%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (12. März 2014)

Ja war wirklich ein starkes Feld für eines der ersten Rennen, da war wohl das Wetter mitunter schuld! Tat fürs erste Mal wieder ganz schön weh  

Vielleicht gibts ja bald noch etwas mehr Material 

Hier noch ein Video von den GT Yellowings Jungz aus der Elite:


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2014)

Da hats aber jemanden ab Start ganz schön gebretzelt. Der Fahrer hat auf jedenfall mächtig "horsepower" 
Nur ist afaik laut bdr das Filmen als Fahrer untersagt.
Sieht trotzdem nach einer sehr flowigen, spaßigen Runde aus.
Büchel und Boos fahre ich vermutlich.


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. März 2014)

Ja das meine ich auch gelesen zu haben. Hoffe die kriegen *keinen* auf den Deckel!

Da ich den kompletten Cup fahre, bin ich auch in Adenau nächste Woche mit am Start.
Vlt werde ich dann für eine Trainingsrunde unsere GoPoo montieren


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2014)

Mich stört das Filmen nicht und die meisten anderen wohl auch nicht, aber Filmen werde ich nur die Aufwärmrunde.
Vielleicht weiß jemand was sich der BDR da denkt?
Ich dachte du wärst der Chris H.? 

Jetzt gibts auch die ganzen Teamvorstellungen fürs CapeEpic:


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. März 2014)

Chris H.? Nein, K. 

*Lt. BDR: Punkt 4.4 
"...(5) Für Downhill und 4X-Rennen ist das Tragen oder Mitführen einer Kamera am Helm, am Körper oder am MTB (BHV 03/2013) während der Qualifikation und den Finals nicht erlaubt. In Abstimmung mit dem VKK ist das Tragen einer Helmkamera während des Trainings zulässig."
*
Also sollten wir XC'ler davon wohl ausgeschlossen sein. Man müsste mal explizit nachfragen oder in den Beschluss BHV 03/2013 nachschauen!


----------



## zett78 (13. März 2014)

Ist eben die Frage, wie es vor Ort gelebt wird.
Dem Herrn vom BDR war in Kottenheim so ziemlich alles egal. 
Hauptsache Stoppuhr um den Hals und ab und an mal jmd. anschnauzen.
In einigen Rennen wurde gut abgekürzt, sowohl BDR-Männchen als auch Veranstalter wiesen aber jede Schuld von sich.
"Sorry, da muss aber der zuständige Streckenposten mal nicht da gewesen sein!"   AHA!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2014)

Team Vorstellung Multivan Merida - mit Julian Schelb:


----------



## Tracer (16. April 2014)

Cooles Video vom Cannondale Team, so sehen moderne MTB rennen aus

http://youtu.be/HSB8A0v08Z8


----------



## pug304 (16. April 2014)

ich helfe mal mit dem richtigen Link aus:


----------



## F4B1 (16. April 2014)

Ich find die Zusammenschnitte im UCI Channel ja deutlich schöner (aber nur die Bilder, Musik ist grauenhaft).


----------



## ChrizZZz (17. April 2014)

Da hat wohl wer was Falsches zusammen gemixt. Grauenhaft!


----------



## Marc B (13. Mai 2014)

Weg vom Beauty-Image, rauf auf's Podium


----------



## Marc B (28. Mai 2014)

Bewegte Bilder vom Weekend:


----------



## Cubinator (30. Mai 2014)

Weiß nicht ob das ein "echtes" Cross Country Video ist, jedenfalls sieht man einen Cross Country Fahrer auf nem Hardtail: 





Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cd-surfer (30. Mai 2014)

Sehr geil...nennen wir es einfach Radfahren!


----------



## F4B1 (30. Mai 2014)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das ein "echtes" Cross Country Video ist, jedenfalls sieht man einen Cross Country Fahrer auf nem Hardtail


Und der andere ist auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt...war bei den Junioren, bevor er sich dann auf die Straße konzentriert hat, XC Europa- und Weltmeister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (30. Mai 2014)

Marketing würde ich es nennen


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2014)




----------



## cd-surfer (5. Juni 2014)

Auch gutes Marketing


----------



## Cubinator (6. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß es is der falsche Thread aber die Sufu hat mir nicht weitergeholfen, daher meine Frage: Weiß evtl. jemand wie das geht so seitlich die Treppen hochzuspringen wie in dem Cannondale-Video gezeigt wird? 
MfG


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2014)

mit übung


----------



## Cubinator (6. Juni 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> mit übung


 
Und was sollte man üben?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dynastie (22. Juli 2014)

@Cubinator : Vor allem Balance


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Juli 2014)

Das letzte Video gefällt mir richtig gut!!!


----------



## Marc B (25. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonator (8. Mai 2016)

Dynastie schrieb:


> @Cubinator : Vor allem Balance



Wirklich cool gemacht. Guter Schnitt.


----------



## zett78 (9. Mai 2016)

Carbonator schrieb:


> Wirklich cool gemacht. Guter Schnitt.



bißchen angestaubt, 2012


----------

